# FYI: New Store in Athens, GA



## CleverName (Feb 4, 2004)

A friend of mine and a _Story Hour_ contributor has opened his own comics and gaming store here in Athens, GA. While his "Grand Opening" will not be until March, when his new comics begin arriving, he's getting more gaming and comic back stock in every day and is open for business. 

If you are in Athens, GA please stop by and let him know what you want to see in the store.

He has a nice, separate game space for folks to come and play. His hours will be from Noon - 9 PM, Tuesday - Sunday (closed Monday). 


*Classic City Comics and Games*
1063B Baxter Street
Athens, GA 30606
USA

Tel. #: (706) 583-9009

classiccitycomics@earthlink.net

THANKS!


----------

